# Wir müssen aufhören, Troll-Themen einen Platz einzuräumen



## Maria Beyer-Fistrich (1. Juni 2021)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Wir müssen aufhören, Troll-Themen einen Platz einzuräumen* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Wir müssen aufhören, Troll-Themen einen Platz einzuräumen*


----------



## devilsreject (1. Juni 2021)

Geld muss ja irgendwie verdient werden. Aber mit einem News Artikel der darauf hinweist das man eigentlich keine News hat oder diese erst 2050 ganz offiziell hier zu erst publiziert werden, joar darauf könnte man gut verzichten  zum Beispiel alles über Batllefield 6 oder Call of Duty.. da geht es scheinbar wirklich nur um nackte Klicks egal ob der Artikel nun weiter hilft oder Schund ist.


----------



## Vordack (1. Juni 2021)

Ohne die News gelesen zu haben, mein erster Gedanke dazu: "Dann hört auf News über Troll-Themen zu schreiben"


----------



## FeralKid (1. Juni 2021)

"Wir müssen aufhören Trollthemen einen Platz eimzuräumen"

Macht ihr denn aber nicht genau dass gerade, indem ihr überhaupt auf das Thema eingeht?
Die Diskussion um die "mumsbackige Aloy" ist doch mehr als lächerlich... :/


----------



## ego1899 (1. Juni 2021)

Mittlerweile werden Menschen schnell als "Troll" bezeichnet, wenn ihre Meinung nicht der ihres Gegenüber entspricht.
Menschen die eher eine konservative Meinung vertreten als Trolle und ihre Meinung als "misogynen Bullshit" abzustempeln, wird auf mich eher verzweifelt und infantil. Das kenne ich meist nur von Menschen, welche argumentativ nicht mehr weiter wissen.

Sicher mag es Fälle geben, in denen solch eine Einschätzung auch gerechtfertigt ist, jedoch habe ich oftmals eher Zweifel an der Objektivität der Menschen, die am Ende irgendwelche Artikel verfassen.

Auch dieser Artikel hier wirkt jetzt irgendwie wenig konkret. Was genau sind denn jetzt "Troll Themen" und wie lautet die Definition dafür? Wer beurteilt das?
Bin ich vielleicht auch einer, weil ich das kritisch sehe?


----------



## fud1974 (1. Juni 2021)

Zuerst: 

Das ganze Aloy Thema um dass es ja offensichtlich geht ist absolut Banane, ob jetzt im neuen Teil ihre Backen etwas dicker sind als im vorigen oder nicht oder ob manche gerne hätten dass sie auch in der Postapokalypse einen Eyeliner auflegen sollte  und einen mit gerichteten und gebleachten Zähnen anzulächeln hat ist sowieso Banane.

Aber:

"Auch wir sind auf diesen Zug aufgesprungen, weil diese Themen schlicht gut geklickt werden. Wir fragen uns aber inzwischen, wie sinnvoll das ist und welchen Beitrag wir zu einem Diskurs leisten können und müssen."

Entschuldigung, da muss ich aber schon rückfragen..

"Inzwischen" ?

Vorher stach das nie so ins Auge bzw. war kein Thema?

Bin überrascht, ginge davon aus, dass euch das immer bewusst war... nur waren die Handlungsmöglichkeiten eingeschränkt.

Denn.. KÖNNT ihr überhaupt was ändern? Mein Stand war immer, ihr seid - gerade in der jetzigen schwierigen Zeit - auf so jeden Klick angewiesen, oder?

Was hat sich denn an den Rahmenbedingungen strukturell geändert dass ihr jetzt in Zukunft auf solche News verzichten könnt?

Ich meine, das ist erfreulich wenn dem so ist !


----------



## Herbboy (1. Juni 2021)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Mittlerweile werden Menschen schnell als "Troll" bezeichnet, wenn ihre Meinung nicht der ihres Gegenüber entspricht.
> Menschen die eher eine konservative Meinung vertreten als Trolle und ihre Meinung als "misogynen Bullshit" abzustempeln, wird auf mich eher verzweifelt und infantil. Das kenne ich meist nur von Menschen, welche argumentativ nicht mehr weiter wissen.


Die gibt's doch überall. Leute, die "konservativen" Meinungen widersprechen, bekommen umgekehrt in etlichen Foren oder Social Media dann auch so was wie "SJW-Troll" und ähnliche Dinge entgegengepfiffen... 




ego1899 schrieb:


> Auch dieser Artikel hier wirkt jetzt irgendwie wenig konkret. Was genau sind denn jetzt "Troll Themen" und wie lautet die Definition dafür? Wer beurteilt das?
> Bin ich vielleicht auch einer, weil ich das kritisch sehe?


Troll-Themen sind für mich Themen, bei denen man sich denken kann, dass es da "extreme", stur auf ihrer Meinung beharrende Vertreter einer Meinung und am Ende zu 99% Zoff gibt, oft auch Themen, wo irgendeine völlige Nebensache aus ideologischen Gründen aufgebauscht wird.


----------



## FeralKid (1. Juni 2021)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Mittlerweile werden Menschen schnell als "Troll" bezeichnet, wenn ihre Meinung nicht der ihres Gegenüber entspricht.
> Menschen die eher eine konservative Meinung vertreten als Trolle und ihre Meinung als "misogynen Bullshit" abzustempeln, wird auf mich eher verzweifelt und infantil. Das kenne ich meist nur von Menschen, welche argumentativ nicht mehr weiter wissen.
> 
> Sicher mag es Fälle geben, in denen solch eine Einschätzung auch gerechtfertigt ist, jedoch habe ich oftmals eher Zweifel an der Objektivität der Menschen, die am Ende irgendwelche Artikel verfassen.
> ...



Das sind gute und schlaue Fragen die du da aufgreifst. Ich finde zunächst müsste man mal aufhören einzelne Meinungen die auf Social Media stattfinden so hoch zu hängen und besser abzuwägen, was wirklich eine News ist. Das allerwichtigste ist aber (und das fällt der Presse in Deutschland auffallend zunehmend schwieriger) ist es, die Neutralität bei der Berichterstattung zu wahren. Das Vertrauen in die hiesige Presse zeigt stark abnehmende Tendenzen im Zeitverlauf. Das liegt natürlich auch in nicht seltenen Fällen an der Befangenheit bei der Berichterstattung. Pressefreiheit ist das eine -  Aber Pressefreiheit heißt nicht, dass man meine seine persönliche subjektive Meinung als Fakt mit in der Berichterstattung mit verwursten darf.

Wenn sich da was bessern würde, dass wäre schon echt super. "Trolle" sitzen nämlich leider genauso auch in den Redaktionen vieler Newsportale.
Oder ist man doch selbst der Troll, weil man Dinge hinterfragt und nicht alles mit "Ja und Amen" abnickt. Wie du schon sagst. Heutzutage ist das garnicht mehr so einfach zu beantworten. Was aber immer hilft ist das rspektieren und tollerieren von Meinungen, die von der eigenen abweichen. Wer das begriffen hat ist schonmal einen ganzen Schritt weiter.


----------



## starr (1. Juni 2021)

Sorry, aber IHR als Medien seid nicht Teil des Problems, IHR seid das Problem.
Ohne Euch würde ein Trollpost auf Twitter oder sonstwo genau das bleiben was es ist: Ein Pfurz im Wald.
Es ist sicher nicht verkehrt kontroverse Themen aufzugreifen aber dann bitteschön auch einen Plan haben wie man mit dem folgenden geistigen Durchfall umgeht. Ein freundlicher Hinweis dass die Kommentare moderiert werden und dann auch ein Team an Mods haben die dem gewachsen sind (nichts gegen unsere Community Officers, ihr seid super).

So ist dieser Artikel genau das was er ist: Künstlicher Aufreger mit nem Fremdwort drin den ein Volontär in der Frühstückspause am Handy hätte tippen können und den selbst das Schreiberling in 5 min vergessen hat.


----------



## Maria Beyer-Fistrich (1. Juni 2021)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Ich finde zunächst müsste man mal aufhören einzelne Meinungen die auf Social Media stattfinden so hoch zu hängen und besser abzuwägen, was wirklich eine News ist.



Genau darum geht es.


----------



## xaan (1. Juni 2021)

> Und das muss aufhören.
> 
> Wie seht ihr das? Schreibt uns eure Meinung.



Einfacher gesagt als getan. Social Media so wie es aktuell funktioniert belohnt "user engagement" - unterscheidet aber nicht wertend. Nichts produziert so viel "engagement" wie Empörung. Wenn es Empörung gibt, lockt das die Leute an. Das beschert nicht nur Werbeeinnahmen sondern lockt automatisch auch noch mehr Leute an, was noch mehr Werbegeld bringt. Und: es trainiert auch die Algorithmen, welche Art von Content am meisten geklickt wird, was dazu führt, dass den leuten solche Empörungsaufreger auch noch immer häufiger von den Platformen selbst vorgeschlagen werden.

Wer das wirklich ändern will, muss die Ursache bekämpfen. Das kann aber kein einziges kleines Newsportal alleine - genausowenig wie Steam-Boykotteure anfang der 2000er die digitalen Spieleportale verhindern konnten. Die Lösung kann nur Gesamtsystemisch sein. Und das wird nciht passieren, ohne dass die großen Player im Social Media Umfeld selbst betroffen sind.


----------



## Maria Beyer-Fistrich (1. Juni 2021)

xaan schrieb:


> Einfacher gesagt als getan. Social Media so wie es aktuell funktioniert belohnt "user engagement" - unterscheidet aber nicht wertend. Nichts produziert so viel "engagement" wie Empörung. Wenn es Empörung gibt, lockt das die Leute an. Das beschert nicht nur Werbeeinnahmen sondern lockt automatisch auch noch mehr Leute an, was noch mehr Werbegeld bringt. Und: es trainiert auch die Algorithmen, welche Art von Content am meisten geklickt wird, was dazu führt, dass den leuten solche Empörungsaufreger auch noch immer häufiger von den Platformen selbst vorgeschlagen werden.
> 
> Wer das wirklich ändern will, muss die Ursache bekämpfen. Das kann aber kein einziges kleines Newsportal alleine - genausowenig wie Steam-Boykotteure anfang der 2000er die digitalen Spieleportale verhindern konnten. Die Lösung kann nur Gesamtsystemisch sein. Und das wird nciht passieren, ohne dass die großen Player im Social Media Umfeld selbst betroffen sind.


Du hast damit natürlich absolut recht. Negative und provozierende Themen klicken sich besser. Das ist die Realität. Ich habe auch noch keine einfache Lösung für das Problem. Aber wir dürfen den Diskurs nicht von Troll-Posts bestimmen lassen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (1. Juni 2021)

Themen die keinerlei echte diskussionswürdige Substanz besitzen - und dazu gehört sowas Triviales wie das Aussehen von Spielfiguren ohnehin dazu - einfach ignorieren. Damit werden nur emotionale Entgleisungen generiert, mehr nicht.


----------



## fud1974 (1. Juni 2021)

Maria Beyer-Fistrich schrieb:


> Du hast damit natürlich absolut recht. Negative und provozierende Themen klicken sich besser. Das ist die Realität. Ich habe auch noch keine einfache Lösung für das Problem. Aber wir dürfen den Diskurs nicht von Troll-Posts bestimmen lassen.



Mich braucht keiner überzeugen. Ich bin der erste der dafür ist.

Ich habe nur Zweifel wie ihr das durchziehen könnt, angesichts der (.. vermutlichen, ich arbeite bei euch nicht ...)  realwirtschaftlichen Lage eines Magazins in eurem Segment.


----------



## Flarox (1. Juni 2021)

Warum ist es gleich misogyner Bullshit, wenn man das Aussehen einer Spielfigur (!) nicht gut findet? Das ist genau so eine Vorverurteilung, durch die der Eindruck entsteht, dass man nur alles gut findet darf. Und das spaltet. Generell bei allen Themen. Mir gefällt das Aussehen von Aloy auch nicht. Und? Bin ich deswegen ein misogyner Bullshitter? Nein. Ich liebe meine Frau trotzdem und würde sie auf Händen tragen. Das Problem ist, dass es viel zu vielen Leuten ohne den jeweiligen Kontext der Individuen allzu leicht fällt ein Urteil zu fällen. Passt einem die Meinung nicht, dann zack und man legt fest, der ist misogyn und dann heißt es, mit dem darf man nicht mehr reden. Wenn man weiß, wer der Böse ist, hat der Tag Struktur. Leute so funktioniert das auf Social Media, aber in der Realität, mit echten Menschen Vis a Vis geht das nicht so einfach. Natürlich sind ein paar Trolle dabei. Aber es nervt, dass man entweder nur noch alles toll finden darf oder eben in der Gefahr lebt zu einer Gruppe dazu gezählt zu werden.

Und mal Hand aufs Herz. Wenn es dabei um das Aussehen von Nathan Drake oder Kratos gegangen wäre, würdest Du liebe Autorin dann auch sagen, "dass ist misandrischer Bullshit"? Wohl eher nicht, oder? Sind dort dann Trolle erlaubt? Wenn gewollt, dass man solche Themen auch ernst nehmen kann, tut nicht mit zweierlei Maß messen.

Folgendes Zitat aus dem Artikel illustriert eines der Grundprobleme:

"Wer genauer hinschaut, findet zu Beginn meist nur einen Twitter-Beitrag oder reddit-Thread"

Die Heilung dazu ist, aufzuhören Twitter als die Quelle der Realität zu sehen. Nur ein Bruchteil der Bevölkerung hat dort überhaupt ein Konto und davon sind sogar nochmal die Wenigsten mit Schreiben aktiv. Die Meisten lesen nur mit, wie Twitter selbst in eigenen Nutzerstudien offenbart. Schon alleine das verzerrt das Bild. Mein Tipp daher, Twitter und CO. nicht immer als die defacto Realitätsabbildung hinnehmen, sondern eben einbeziehen, dass nicht jeder dort teilnimmt, essen also von der Wichtigkeit her im Vergleich zur echten Realität abgewertet werden muss.

Und nicht aus jedem dummen Tweet einen Newsartikel machen, das hilft auch (das ist allgemein gesprochen und kein Vorwurf an PCGames)


----------



## Gast1661893802 (1. Juni 2021)

Ich muß unabhängig vom Aussehen Aloys sagen das die doch eher runden Formen einer derart durchtrainierten und agilen Person doch reichlich wiedersprechen.

Es ist natürlich nichts was mich am Spielen hindert, aber besonders glaubwürdig ist das mMn nicht. 


Insofern kann ich den Kern des Anstoßes durchaus verstehen.


Aber um auf das Thema zurück zu kommen, solange man derartige Aufhänger als Berichterstattung nutzt, wird man dort auch auf kontroverse Meinungen treffen.
Dumm nur das einige da gleich wieder entgleisen müssen !


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (1. Juni 2021)

Diese "Trollthemen" kommen doch immer nur zu Spielen, die gerade in aller Munde sind, die die gerade aktuell und von Massen erwartet werden. Nun hat's Horizon erwischt... sonst ist es eben der Dauerrenner GTA, Witcher, Cyberpunk...
Da wird doch der noch so kleinste Schnipsel an Information, Gerücht, miesgelaunter Twitterbeitrag usw. an Land gezogen und breitgetreten. Einfach weil's läuft. Auf diese wollt ihr verzichten? Das glaube ich erst, wenn ich es seh. 😂


----------



## LOX-TT (1. Juni 2021)

oder man deaktiviert die Antwort-Möglichkeit bei solchen Themen dann direkt, so dass dort garnicht herumgetrollt/gestänkert werden kann.


----------



## Spiritogre (1. Juni 2021)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> oder man deaktiviert die Antwort-Möglichkeit bei solchen Themen dann direkt, so dass dort garnicht herumgetrollt/gestänkert werden kann.


Ist das nicht kontraproduktiv?
Also ich finde die Kommentare bei solchen Yellow-Press Artikeln ohne Informationsgehalt immer das eigentlich interessante.


----------



## Chroom (1. Juni 2021)

Ich mochte die Fresse von Cal Kestis in SWFO überhaupt nicht (obwohl ich das Spiel sehr mochte). Bin ich jetzt Misanthrop od. ist es Misandrie od. beides od. weder noch ? Oder mochte ich doch einfach nur seine Fresse nicht


----------



## xaan (1. Juni 2021)

Flarox schrieb:


> Warum ist es gleich misogyner Bullshit, wenn man das Aussehen einer Spielfigur (!) nicht gut findet?



Das liegt einfach daran, dass die Leute sowohl in der Ablehnung als auch in der Zustimmung Motivationen vermuten, die möglicherweise zutreffen, möglicherweise auch nicht. Den Ablehnern wird quasi automatisch unterstellt es ginge ihnen um Bodyshaming. Den Zustimmern wird automatisch unterstellt, es ginge ihnen nur um eine politische Propaganda. Das mag sicherlich auch zutreffen, aber eben nicht in allen Fällen. Und das sind dann die Leute, die gar nicht wissen wie ihnen geschieht.


----------



## xaan (1. Juni 2021)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Ich muß unabhängig vom Aussehen Aloys sagen das die doch eher runden Formen einer derart durchtrainierten und agilen Person doch reichlich wiedersprechen.


Ich bin jetzt sicherlich kein experte für den Körperbau von prähistorischen Jägern und Sammlern. Aber mein absolutes Laienwissen sagt: Muskeln haben und Fett haben schließt sich nicht gegenseitig aus und ist eigentlich der gesunde Normalzustand, den wir nur mit mordernen Trainingsmethoden verändern können. Will sagen: wenn Aloy nicht gerade hunger leidet, dann sind Fettpolster normal und für ihr Überleben vorteilhaft.





__ Imgur
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
imgur.com/gallery/ny1khV5

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Imgur. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Enisra (1. Juni 2021)

kann jemand den Beitrag ausdrucken und dem an den Rechner kleben, der den Blödsinn von Mike Zeroh und Dr. Doomcock nimmt und als "News" verkauft? Wundert mich nicht warum auch berichtet wurde das Kennedy und Brie Larson entlassen wurden  wenn man schon jeden Mist auffnimmt
Oder genau die Trolle von Zack Snyder letztens entlarved wurden in einem Zoom Call, was zumindest auch passiert ist

Aber ja, es bestätigt sich halt hier auch das Trolle und mysogyne Typen gerne SEHR schnell Jammern wenn sie als solches bezeichnet werden und dann irgendwelche Ausreden erfinden oder auch gerne versuchen Erfolg durch die Taktik "Moving the Goalpost" zu erreichen, was nur er zeigt dass man keine Argumente hat oder unter einem Stein lebt.

Nur eines kann man schon sagen, Trolle sind Mutig
nicht dass sie eine angebliche Wahrheit aussprechen, sondern so gegen jeden Fakt ihren oder den Dummfug von anderen verteidigen, besonders in dem Fall hier wo aus einer normalen Frau aufeinmal ein geschminktes Barbiepüppchen gemacht wird, das gleich in den Tennisclub fährt und auch wieder mit so Blödsinn wie "Freihe Meinung" kommt
Weil in dem Fall gehts ja auch darum, nicht das einer gesagt hat das einem die Figur nicht gefällt, was okay ist, genauso wie es okay ist zu sagen dass einem ein Film nicht gefällt. Aber vielleicht sollte man halt dann nicht mit Gründen und Punkten ankommen die halt einfach nur Blödsinn sind wo man sich fragen muss ob so angebliche "Fans" da irgendwann mal angeschaut haben

Es ist halt wie wenn man jemanden verteigt, der einen rauchenden Colt in der Hand hält mit einer Leiche daneben und mehreren Kameras die das aufgezeichnet haben und einer Gruppe Zeugen drum rum

Kann man machen, man wirkt halt nur wie ein Idiot der hauptsache dagegen ist


----------



## Gast1661893802 (1. Juni 2021)

xaan schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt sicherlich kein experte für den Körperbau von prähistorischen Jägern und Sammlern. Aber mein absolutes Laienwissen sagt: Muskeln haben und Fett haben schließt sich nicht gegenseitig aus und ist eigentlich der gesunde Normalzustand, den wir nur mit mordernen Trainingsmethoden verändern können. Will sagen: wenn Aloy nicht gerade hunger leidet, dann sind Fettpolster normal und für ihr Überleben vorteilhaft.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Und der Typ ist die Bestätigung dafür weil ?
Er einseitigen Sport treibt, Kalorien für ihn absolut kein Thema sind und alles andere als Langstreckenmobil ist ?

Ich wüßte keine Ausdauersportlerin, die nebenbei eine exquisite Bogenschützin ist die vergleichsweise Bausbäckig ist.
Wohlgemerkt, wir reden erschwerend über ein Setting wo kein Burgerladen etc. um jede Ecke ist !  
Ich würde da eher in der Zehnkämpferinen Riege nach Vergleichen gucken.


----------



## Phone (1. Juni 2021)

xaan schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt sicherlich kein experte für den Körperbau von prähistorischen Jägern und Sammlern. Aber mein absolutes Laienwissen sagt: Muskeln haben und Fett haben schließt sich nicht gegenseitig aus und ist eigentlich der gesunde Normalzustand, den wir nur mit mordernen Trainingsmethoden verändern können. Will sagen: wenn Aloy nicht gerade hunger leidet, dann sind Fettpolster normal und für ihr Überleben vorteilhaft.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xaan (1. Juni 2021)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Und der Typ ist die Bestätigung dafür weil ?
> Er einseitigen Sport treibt, Kalorien für ihn absolut kein Thema sind und alles andere als Langstreckenmobil ist ?
> 
> Ich wüßte keine Ausdauersportlerin, die nebenbei eine exquisite Bogenschützin ist die vergleichsweise Bausbäckig ist.
> ...


Mein Beispiel soll eigentlich nur zeigen was passiert, wenn Sportler aufhören so extrem zu "minmaxen" und dass körperliche Ertüchtigung nicht automatisch Fettarmut bedingt.

Aloy ist keine Ausdauersportlerin. Körperliche Ertüchtigung ist Teil ihres Lebens aber nicht Lebensinhalt. Sie muss auch kein arbiträr festgelegtes Kampfgewicht erreichen/unterschreiten wie Boxer normalerweise. Boxer sehen z.B.  aus wie sie aussehen weil sie versuchen innerhalb des festgelegten Maximalgewichts so viel Muskeln reinzuquetschen wie sie können.


----------



## Bonkic (1. Juni 2021)

ich hab mir den trailer angesehen, sogar in gänze; und mal ganz ehrlich: ich habe keine sekunde darauf geachtet, wie aloy aussieht. beim aufkommen dieses - na ja - themas, wusste ich dementsprechend nicht mal, worum es eigentlich geht. ich konnte mir also selbst über ein mögliches "nicht-gefallen", was auch immer das zur sache tun sollte, überhaupt keine gedanken machen. dass einige menschen darauf und offenbar _nur_ darauf sogar ihren fokus legen, löst bei mir alleine schon befremden aus.

was ich in der tat ein wenig merkwürdig fand, war hingegen das andauernde "schimmern", das aloy umgab.


----------



## DarkEmpireRemix (1. Juni 2021)

_"Vielleicht sollten wir das Kind beim Namen nennen: misogyner Bullshit."_

Also ma abseits davon das "ihr", liebe Medien, das wahre Problem seit, die alles verallgemeinern, und die für Geld die Leute aufheizen, weshalb Menschen sich zusammen tun und dann zusammen gegen etwas wettern, war der oben zitierte Satz echt das letzte was diese News gebraucht hat -- denn wieder, purer Verallgemeinerung. Und genau das ist wieder nur für Klicks, um wieder die Stimmung aufzuheizen, damit dieser Beitrag noch öfter aufgerufen wird um zu schaun wer was darauf geantwortet hat, und dabei reibt ihr euch doch bereits die Hände.

Also ich bin raus.


----------



## Worrel (1. Juni 2021)

Flarox schrieb:


> Passt einem die Meinung nicht, dann zack und man legt fest, der ist misogyn und dann heißt es, mit dem darf man nicht mehr reden.


Aha. Wer legt denn fest, mit wem man reden darf? Und wie sollen andere daran gehindert werden, trotzdem mit ihm zu reden?


----------



## zen (1. Juni 2021)

Schöner wärs gewesen wenn ihr gleich ein Statement gesetzt und gesagt hättet, dass ihr Zukunft nicht mehr über solche Themen berichten werdet. Eine vernünftige Diskussion findet so gut wie nie statt. Meistens werden die angesprochenen Probleme schnell als Lappalie abgetan.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (1. Juni 2021)

xaan schrieb:


> Aloy ist keine Ausdauersportlerin. Körperliche Ertüchtigung ist Teil ihres Lebens aber nicht Lebensinhalt.


Deine Meinung, ich darf doch sicherlich auch meine haben, nämlich das es ihr Überleben sichert und insofern elementarer Bestandteil ihres Lebens ist.


----------



## RedDragon20 (1. Juni 2021)

Dass überhaupt über sowas diskutiert wird und aus ner Mücke n Elefanten gemacht wird, ist äußerst fragwürdig.


----------



## Phone (1. Juni 2021)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Dass überhaupt über sowas diskutiert wird und aus ner Mücke n Elefanten gemacht wird, ist äußerst fragwürdig.


Weil die Leute sonst nix zutun haben...


----------



## TheSinner (1. Juni 2021)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Mittlerweile werden Menschen schnell als "Troll" bezeichnet, wenn ihre Meinung nicht der ihres Gegenüber entspricht.
> Menschen die eher eine konservative Meinung vertreten als Trolle und ihre Meinung als "misogynen Bullshit" abzustempeln, wird auf mich eher verzweifelt und infantil. Das kenne ich meist nur von Menschen, welche argumentativ nicht mehr weiter wissen.
> 
> Sicher mag es Fälle geben, in denen solch eine Einschätzung auch gerechtfertigt ist, jedoch habe ich oftmals eher Zweifel an der Objektivität der Menschen, die am Ende irgendwelche Artikel verfassen.
> ...



Der Artikel versucht halt verzweifelt nicht noch mehr Aufmerksamkeit auf die tatsächlich misogyne Debatte um Alys und deren Aussehen zu lenken. Funktioniert natürlich nicht und wirkt halt auch etwas scheinheilig nachdem man ja schon zugegeben hat selbst auch nicht unschuldig zu sein. Es gibt hier keine simple, korrekte Löstung, es braucht eine differenzierte Erklärung. Ich weiß schon wieso ich vor langer Zeit beschloss nicht weiter im Bereich Journalismus voran zu schreiten, der ist einfach ziemlich tot, zumindest ehrlicher und aufrichtiger Journalismus.

Darüber hinaus: man darf Menschen sehr gerne als Trolle bezeichnen und Meinungen als misogynen Bullshit. Insbesondere wenn sie Trolle sind und misogynen Bullshit verbreiten.


----------



## Sazzabin (1. Juni 2021)

Als ich das letzte Mal nachgesehen hatte, hatten gerade einmal 4% der Bevölkerung in der BRD einen Twitter Account, das war die Gesamtzahl, nicht die aktiven Accounts, die dürften um einen noch zu ermittelnden Faktor niedriger sein. 

Auf Twitter äußern sich Politiker, Schauspieler, Sportler, Musiker, Künstler, Manager, Journalisten, Unternehmen und der Rest dürften Personen sein, die in anderer Weise narzisstische Veranlagungen haben und meinen ihrer Meinung wäre irgendwie relevant für diese Welt. Aber ständig werden diese drei Hanseln von den Medien hoch gepusht in der Aufmerksamkeit, weil man mit Empörung und Kontroverse Klicks generieren kann. Für die Medien mal eine einfacher Hinweis, da ihr ja auch alle in der Twitter Blase abhängt: Die relevanten Themen finden nicht auf Twitter statt! 

PS: Es mag sein, dass auf reddit durchschnittlich ein breiterer Querschnitt der Bevölkerung vertreten ist.


----------



## Shadow_Man (1. Juni 2021)

Wäre jemand bitte so nett und könnte aufklären, worum es eigentlich geht? Was war denn mit Aloy und was war die Diskussion oder das trollartige dazu?


----------



## xaan (1. Juni 2021)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Deine Meinung, ich darf doch sicherlich auch meine haben, nämlich das es ihr Überleben sichert und insofern elementarer Bestandteil ihres Lebens ist.


Lass es mich präziser formulieren: sie trainiert keine 5 Tage die Woche 8 Stunden am Tag mit einem studierten Fitnesstrainer und einem Muskelaufbauplan und einem Ernährungsplan. Sie ist körperlich fit weil das durch ihren Lebensstil quasi nebenbei passiert. Das heißt aber auch, dass mehr Körperfett als ein bei einem modernen Leistungssportler nicht ausgeschlossen ist.

Körperliche Ertüchtigung alleine macht nicht alle Menschen automatisch dünn.



Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Wäre jemand bitte so nett und könnte aufklären, worum es eigentlich geht? Was war denn mit Aloy und was war die Diskussion oder das trollartige dazu?


Es gibt auf Twitter Menschen die sich darüber beschwert haben, dass Aloy plötzlich solche Pausbacken hat. Sie finden das passe gar nicht und natürlich war auch der Vorwurf es sei ja nur eine politische Agenda nicht weit. Die Gegenseite hat rot gesehen und den Kritikern Bodyshaming und Misogynie vorgeworfen.


----------



## starr (1. Juni 2021)

xaan schrieb:


> Einfacher gesagt als getan. Social Media so wie es aktuell funktioniert belohnt "user engagement" - unterscheidet aber nicht wertend. Nichts produziert so viel "engagement" wie Empörung. Wenn es Empörung gibt, lockt das die Leute an. Das beschert nicht nur Werbeeinnahmen sondern lockt automatisch auch noch mehr Leute an, was noch mehr Werbegeld bringt. Und: es trainiert auch die Algorithmen, welche Art von Content am meisten geklickt wird, was dazu führt, dass den leuten solche Empörungsaufreger auch noch immer häufiger von den Platformen selbst vorgeschlagen werden.
> 
> Wer das wirklich ändern will, muss die Ursache bekämpfen. Das kann aber kein einziges kleines Newsportal alleine - genausowenig wie Steam-Boykotteure anfang der 2000er die digitalen Spieleportale verhindern konnten. Die Lösung kann nur Gesamtsystemisch sein. Und das wird nciht passieren, ohne dass die großen Player im Social Media Umfeld selbst betroffen sind.



Und, Zack, es hat funktioniert.
Wir reagieren, der Klopausenartikel ist heut der meistkommentierte, morgen wird die nächste Sau durchs Dorf getrieben und nix ändert sich. 

Frau Maria Beyer- Fistrich hätte den Artikel auch etwas kritischer verfassen können. 
Die Frage: "Wir fragen uns aber inzwischen, wie sinnvoll das ist und welchen Beitrag wir zu einem Diskurs leisten können und müssen." verdient imho einen eigenen Artikel.


----------



## RedDragon20 (1. Juni 2021)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Wäre jemand bitte so nett und könnte aufklären, worum es eigentlich geht? Was war denn mit Aloy und was war die Diskussion oder das trollartige dazu?


Es ging wohl darum, dass Aloys Aussehen in Horizon: Forbidden West einigen Leuten nicht gefällt. 



xaan schrieb:


> Lass es mich präziser formulieren: sie trainiert keine 5 Tage die Woche 8 Stunden am Tag mit einem studierten Fitnesstrainer und einem Muskelaufbauplan und einem Ernährungsplan. Sie ist körperlich fit weil das durch ihren Lebensstil quasi nebenbei passiert. Das heißt aber auch, dass mehr Körperfett als ein bei einem modernen Leistungssportler nicht ausgeschlossen ist.
> 
> Körperliche Ertüchtigung alleine macht nicht alle Menschen automatisch dünn.


Oder kurz gesagt: Sportler definieren. Aloy nicht. 

Ich kenne Menschen, die sind auch nicht dünn oder athletisch gebaut, können sich aber biegen und bewegen, wie n Gummimensch. Klettern, laufen, balancieren, auch mal n Salto, n Spagat...das sind einfach alles Bewegungsabläufe, für die man zwar eine trainierte Muskulatur benötigt und die die Muskulatur auch trainieren. Aber es sind auch Bewegungsabläufe, die diese Menschen einfach von klein auf gewohnt sind. Die trainieren aber auch nicht gezielt, sondern bewegen sich einfach gern. 

Abgesehen davon, dass Aloy ja nun auch nicht dick ist. Sie hat halt n rundes Gesicht, ist aber ansonsten schlank. Wie viele andere Menschen auch. Und Körperfett ist bei Aloys Lebensstil sowieso überlebenswichtig. ^^


----------



## McDrake (1. Juni 2021)

Wenn diese irrelevanten Themen von den Redis nicht mehr "recherchiert" werden müssen, haben die ja Zeit um ältere Artikel zu aktuallisieren.
Das macht zZ ja unser Bonk.


----------



## Shadow_Man (1. Juni 2021)

xaan schrieb:


> Lass es mich präziser formulieren: sie trainiert keine 5 Tage die Woche 8 Stunden am Tag mit einem studierten Fitnesstrainer und einem Muskelaufbauplan und einem Ernährungsplan. Sie ist körperlich fit weil das durch ihren Lebensstil quasi nebenbei passiert. Das heißt aber auch, dass mehr Körperfett als ein bei einem modernen Leistungssportler nicht ausgeschlossen ist.
> 
> Körperliche Ertüchtigung alleine macht nicht alle Menschen automatisch dünn.
> 
> ...


Danke für deine Antwort.

Und ganz ehrlich: Das ist mir in dem Video gar nicht aufgefallen. Aber ist doch gut, wenn es auch mal mollige Charaktere in einem Spiel gibt, deswegen fand ich es z.B. gut, dass es die Kultiraner in wow gibt und die mal anders sind.

Und dann kommen wir zu einem anderen Punkt: Wer bestimmt eigentlich, was das Schönheitsideal ist? Weil jeder andere Ansichten hat. Ich mag z.B. mollige Frauen und kann mit den normalen Modelfrauen nichts anfangen, aber es gibt widerum Leute, die finden die ganz toll. Was ist dann das Schonheitsideal? Sowas gibt es eigentlich nicht.

Und man kann sowieso einen Charakter in einem Spiel (!!!) nicht jedem Recht machen. Sollte man auch gar nicht, weil der so entwickelt werden soll, wie es die Entwickler im Kopf haben. Vom Aussehen her, vom Charakter.

Ich finde man sollte so etwas einfach als (Spiele)Magazin ignorieren und wie hier schon jemand schrieb, Plattformen wie Twitter, Facebook und Co. nicht so wichtig nehmen. Hätte man darüber nicht berichtet oder jetzt sowas wie hier geschrieben, dann hätte ich das gar nicht mitbekommen. Vermutlich bin ich da nicht der Einzige.
Darum geht es doch heute meistens im Internet, um Aufmerksamkeit, Klicks und dergleichen. Das Internet, gerade die sozialen Plattformen, sind voll mit Narzissten. Da wird alles getan, um einmal Aufmerksamkeit zu bekommen.


----------



## Loosa (1. Juni 2021)

Maria Beyer-Fistrich schrieb:


> Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Wir müssen aufhören, Troll-Themen einen Platz einzuräumen* gefragt.


Ich find's gut, dass ihr euch selbstkritisch mit dieser Thematik auseinandersetzt. 

Eines dürfte allen klar sein, irgendwie müsst ihr euch finanzieren. Und solche Kurz- und Kürzestmeldungen versprechen schnelles Ergebnis bei überschaubarem Aufwand.
(Auch toll wenn solche "Kontroversen" dann rechtzeitig zum Wochenende online gehen. Das sorgt für ein paar Tage Aktivität auf der Seite... und die Mods haben auch was zu tun.  )

Bleibt die Frage ob das dauerhaft sinnvoll ist. Das mag _jetzt_ für Klicks sorgen. Aber wie wichtig ist mir so eine Seite als Informationsquelle? Aufmerksamkeit generiert es, ja. Aber Leserbindung? Bei solcher Art Meldungen kann man im Endeffekt blind auf die oberen Ergebnisse im Feed klicken, egal von wem.


Gegenüber normalen Nachrichten kommen mir noch zwei Probleme in den Sinn. Für Spiele gibt es keine Presseagenturen, von denen man zumindest einen Überblick über die Meldungen des Tages bekommt. Bei normalen Tageszeitungen kann das, etwas ausformuliert, einen guten Teil der Artikel ausmachen.
/edit: super zu sehen bei SPON. Echte Artikel ziert stolz der volle Name der Autoren, unter dem Anreißer ganz oben. Bei Füllmaterial begnügen sie sich mit einem bescheidenen Buchstabenkürzel ganz am Ende.

Ohne dpa schreibt ein Spielemedium dann gezwungenermaßen vom anderen ab.
Ich finde auffällig und gut, dass ihr immer die Quelle verlinkt. Aber manchmal muss man der Spur über 2, 3 andere Nachrichtenportale folgen bis man wirklich beim Ursprung landet.
Wenn mit der Geschichte eines mittelmäßig beachteten Trolls stille Post durch die Redaktionen gespielt wird, mag sich die Geschichte erst dadurch so potenzieren.

Und das zweite Problem: die Erwartungshaltung der Leser vs. der Realität des Mediums. Die Leute erwarten (auch) ernsthafte, tiefgehende Berichterstattung. Aber PCG ist keine NYT, und Computec dürfte eher selten mal ein komplettes Team monatelang auf Recherche schicken. 
-> noch weniger große Reportagen, noch mehr Not für Füllmaterial.
(Die Kolumnen wiegen das aber etwas auf. Schöne, lange Texte und oft ein Genuss zum Lesen. Zumindest online.)

So gesehen, ohne Füllmaterial geht es nicht. Das ist klar. Aber die billigsten Arten Klicks zu jagen dürfen meinetwegen gerne wegfallen.


----------



## Falconer75 (1. Juni 2021)

> Wir fragen uns aber inzwischen, wie sinnvoll das ist und welchen Beitrag wir zu einem Diskurs leisten können und müssen.


Heißt ja, dass ihr das in der Redaktion diskutiert. Wie ist denn die Stimmungslage?  Was hindert euch daran, diese offensichtlichen Bullshit-Themen schlichtweg zu ignorieren?

Letztlich solltet ihr zu euren redaktionellen Überzeugungen stehen, auch wenn ihr dafür nach oben Rechenschaft ablegen müsst. Da gehört natürlich innerredaktioneller Zusammenhalt und gegenseitige Rückendeckung zu. Im Zweifel für Qualität und klare Positionierung bei konträren Themen. Und gern Mut zu positivem, auch humorvollen Umgang mit schwierigen Fragestellungen. Auch wenn Leser/User damit Schwierigkeiten haben sollten.

Lukas geht da z.B. super voran, mit seiner wöchentlichen Kolumne. Dafür gibt es viel auf die Backen, aber die Texte sind mutig, unterhaltsam und unkonventionell. Chris' anarchische Print-Kolumnen finden dagegen online leider aktuell kaum statt. Die sollten auf jeden Fall breiter ausgespielt werden.

Vertraut und setzt auf eure redaktionelle Stärke, fallt bei Gegenwind nicht um und gebt Bullshit keinen Platz bzw. nehmt den Schwachsinn aufs Korn. Auch, wenn dann einige Flachdenker durchdrehen. Das müsst ihr in Kauf nehmen.


----------



## LostViking (2. Juni 2021)

Falconer75 schrieb:


> Was hindert euch daran, diese offensichtlichen Bullshit-Themen schlichtweg zu ignorieren?


Klicks.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (2. Juni 2021)

Ich lerne solche Mitmenschen und deren Aussagen *fast *ausschließlich nur durch PCGames Meldungen kennen  
Nach deutschem Recht, darf man Figuren aus Videospielen übrigens beleidigen bis es knallt. Könnte mir nur ein paar Ausnahmen vorstellen. Etwa wenn ein Formel1 Fahrer aus den Rennspielen oder Sportler (FIFA etc) beleidigt werden, dann könnte es vielleicht vorm Kadi Probleme geben.


----------



## Maria Beyer-Fistrich (2. Juni 2021)

starr schrieb:


> Die Frage: "Wir fragen uns aber inzwischen, wie sinnvoll das ist und welchen Beitrag wir zu einem Diskurs leisten können und müssen." verdient imho einen eigenen Artikel.



Stimmt. Das Problem ist aber leider ein größeres, denn Klicks zählen - überall - und verwässern ja nicht nur in der Gaming-Presse die Berichterstattung. Wenn andere Plattformen auf den Zug aufspringen, möchte man eigentlich nicht hinterherwinken.... Es geht ja um viele Dinge: reddit-Threads, Twitter-Posts, Badewannen?-Streams auf Twitch... you name it. 

Eine einfache Lösung gibt es also nicht.


----------



## fud1974 (2. Juni 2021)

Also wenn ich hier jetzt DIVERSE Beiträge im Thread lese die noch analysieren ob Aloys BMI jetzt passt zu ihrem fiktiven Lebenswandel .. dann würde ich sagen:

Solche Artikel laufen offensichtlich.

Also was entnehmen wir dem, Kommando zurück? Potentielles Diskussions-Material wie dieses können wir nicht liegen lassen weil "User-Engagement" überproportional hoch?

Man kann ja wieder sehen wie es läuft: Bring einen Aufreger, und es werden so viele sich drüber aufregen wegen  der Tatsache, dass andere sich über den Aufreger aufregen so dass der Aufreger für die Verlagsleitung aufregend ist weil er aufregend viele Klicks produziert und die User in aufregender Weise bindet.

We're all part of the problem.


----------



## Cobar (2. Juni 2021)

Maria Beyer-Fistrich schrieb:


> Stimmt. Das Problem ist aber leider ein größeres, denn Klicks zählen - überall - und verwässern ja nicht nur in der Gaming-Presse die Berichterstattung. Wenn andere Plattformen auf den Zug aufspringen, möchte man eigentlich nicht hinterherwinken.... Es geht ja um viele Dinge: reddit-Threads, Twitter-Posts, Badewannen?-Streams auf Twitch... you name it.
> 
> Eine einfache Lösung gibt es also nicht.


Das liest sich jetzt so, als wäre die ganze Diskussion hier ohnehin hinfällig, weil sich nichts ändern wird und das jetzt schon fest steht. Der kurze Artikel (naja, wollen wir es Artikel nennen? Der "kurz aufgekommene schriftlich festgehaltene Gedanke" passt wohl besser) dient also nur dazu, um vermeintlich zum Nachdenken anzuregen, ist aber eigentlich vollkommen irrelevant, weil ihr daran sowieso nichts ändern könnt/wollt/dürft?

Habe ich das so richtig verstanden? Du schreibst hier ja selbst, dass die Klicks eben zählen. Um ein Zeichen gegen diese Bullshit-Artikel zu setzen, müsste man solche aber eben weglassen und damit auch Klickeinbußen in Kauf nehmen. Wenn das nicht passiert, hat man immerhin einen sehr kurzen weiteren Artikel, der Klicks erzeugt und schon zwei tage später dann nicht mehr groß von Belang ist, weil die Frage sowieso nicht die wahre Intention dahinter war, sondern schnell ein paar Klicks abzugreifen und darum geht es doch schließlich.


----------



## Maria Beyer-Fistrich (2. Juni 2021)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Also was entnehmen wir dem, Kommando zurück? Potentielles Diskussions-Material wie dieses können wir nicht liegen lassen weil "User-Engagement" überproportional hoch?



Ach die wenigen News machen "den Kohl nicht fett". Mir ging es eher um das größere Ganze. 



Cobar schrieb:


> Das liest sich jetzt so, als wäre die ganze Diskussion hier ohnehin hinfällig, weil sich nichts ändern wird und das jetzt schon fest steht. Der kurze Artikel (naja, wollen wir es Artikel nennen? Der "kurz aufgekommene schriftlich festgehaltene Gedanke" passt wohl besser) dient also nur dazu, um vermeintlich zum Nachdenken anzuregen, ist aber eigentlich vollkommen irrelevant, weil ihr daran sowieso nichts ändern könnt/wollt/dürft?
> 
> Habe ich das so richtig verstanden? Du schreibst hier ja selbst, dass die Klicks eben zählen. Um ein Zeichen gegen diese Bullshit-Artikel zu setzen, müsste man solche aber eben weglassen und damit auch Klickeinbußen in Kauf nehmen. Wenn das nicht passiert, hat man immerhin einen sehr kurzen weiteren Artikel, der Klicks erzeugt und schon zwei tage später dann nicht mehr groß von Belang ist, weil die Frage sowieso nicht die wahre Intention dahinter war, sondern schnell ein paar Klicks abzugreifen und darum geht es doch schließlich.



Für uns als PC Games ist die Lösung einfach: Verzicht. Mein Kommentar greift eher die Gesamtsituation auf. Da stellt sich natürlich die Frage, was es bringt, wenn nur wir darauf verzichten.


----------



## starr (2. Juni 2021)

Maria Beyer-Fistrich schrieb:


> Stimmt. Das Problem ist aber leider ein größeres, denn Klicks zählen - überall - und verwässern ja nicht nur in der Gaming-Presse die Berichterstattung. Wenn andere Plattformen auf den Zug aufspringen, möchte man eigentlich nicht hinterherwinken.... Es geht ja um viele Dinge: reddit-Threads, Twitter-Posts, Badewannen?-Streams auf Twitch... you name it.
> 
> Eine einfache Lösung gibt es also nicht.



+1

Dass sich die Presse oder die kreativen generell dank kostenlos Mentalität in einer schwierigen Lage befinden sollte wohl jedem klar sein. Und den "Aufreger der Woche" könnte man ruhig als ständige Rubrik einführen. Spielplatz für die Trolle und man hat was zu lachen.

Das hinterherwinken finde ich persönlich eher nicht so schlimm, die Begründung: "alle machen das, was können wir schon bewirken" finde ich dagegen fatal. Gerade wenn man publiziert hat man, meiner Meinung nach, eine gewisse Verantwortung. Es wird wohl keinen geben der sagt ich besuche eure Seite nicht weil ihr Thema xy nicht angesprochen habt. Allerdings kann ich mir sehr gut vorstellen dass eine Diskussion die vernünftig moderiert wird durchaus mehr Reichweite und "klicks" (sorry) generiert als eine "Nichtnews".
Und wenn man sich schon an den Mitbewerbern orientiert, dann muss man nicht unbedingt die schlechten Beispiele nehmen (*hust* Gamestar).

In diesem Sinne: geht raus, die Sonne scheint


----------



## Cobar (2. Juni 2021)

Maria Beyer-Fistrich schrieb:


> Für uns als PC Games ist die Lösung einfach: Verzicht. Mein Kommentar greift eher die Gesamtsituation auf. Da stellt sich natürlich die Frage, was es bringt, wenn nur wir darauf verzichten.


Das ist doch mal eine Aussage! 

Ich kann es verstehen, dass ihr natürlich schon auch auf die Clicks, die solche und ähnliche Artikel euch mit Sicherheit einbringen, angewiesen seid, ihr müsst natürlich auch irgendwie Geld machen und sollt ja nicht umsonst arbeiten. Ähnlich wie @starr es über mir ja schon vorschlägt, könnte man eine Kategorie aus solchen nennen wir es mal "Gossip News" machen. Was sind die "aktuellen Aufreger der Woche" oder etwas in der Richtung, wo man dann gleich mehrere Themen zusammenfassen kann, um nicht die Seite mit 5 Artikeln zu ähnlich gelagerten Themen zu füllen, sondern ein großes Thema in der Woche daraus zu machen.
Wer sich daran beteiligen möchte, kann das machen, man bekommt es aber nicht zu oft zu sehen, wenn man kein Interesse an solchen Themen hat.
Das wäre etwas, das ihr für euch mal testen könntet, ob sowas für euch Sinn macht, wenn dann ein großer Thread daraus entsteht statt die Mods dann auch fünf Threads überwachen zu lassen, damit sie nicht ausarten, denn das soll natürlich nicht geschehen.


----------



## Maria Beyer-Fistrich (2. Juni 2021)

starr schrieb:


> In diesem Sinne: geht raus, die Sonne scheint



Bis Feierabend ist noch a weng


----------



## Cap1701D (2. Juni 2021)

Also irgendwie ist der Beitrag ein bischen schizophren: über dem Beitrag steht ein Beitrag zum Amazon Prime Day. Offensichtliche Werbung, nicht gekennzeichnet, vermutlich nicht wegen der Klicks, sondern wegen der Affiliate-Vergütung dort platziert...darüber steht ein Beitrag über Star Trek, ein vages Gerücht, ein entnommener Satz aus einem Bericht einer anderen Seite...
Insofern ist der erste Gedanke der mir in den Sinn kommt: wer im Glashaus sitzt soll nicht mit Steinen werfen.
Auf der anderen Seite zeigt der Beitrag aber, dass der journalistische Anspruch und die journalistische Verantwortung noch nicht ganz flöten gegangen ist...beruhigend.
Letztlich sind wir Kunden schuld, auch ich persönlich. Ich konnte mich bislang auf keiner Seite hinreißen lassen, ein Abo abzuschließen. Ich informiere mich bei tagesschau.de kostenlos über Nachrichten, bei pcgames.de (und anderen, nicht deutschsprachigen Seiten) kostenlos über Computerspiele. Sobald eine Seite ein paywall einführt (wie bspw. der Mitbewerber) bin ich weg, kein Bock mit anteasern zu lassen und dann die Schranke reingewürgt zu bekommen. Ich bin also quasi ein Schmarotzer, dank mir (und dem Adblocker) lebt die PcGames nicht. Letztlich weiß ich, dass ich mich falsch verhalte, wüsste aber nicht wie ich es ändern kann. Abos meide ich wie der Teufel das Weihwasser, und sorry, soviel Geld wie für einen Streaming-Dienst würde ich auch nicht ausgeben wollen, wenn ich Abos abschließen würde...
Kurzum: irgendwie müsst ihr Geld verdienen, die Click-Bait-Sache (dafür braucht es Trolle, oder?) geht für mich in Ordnung. Ich kann die getrost überlesen.
Manchmal habe ich mich schon gefragt, ob es nicht besser wäre, wenn die Spieleindustrie euch bezahlt. Über neue Spiele erfahre ich nahezu ausschließlich von Computer-Spiel-Seiten, ihr bringt also das Produkt an den Kunden. Und ganz ehrlich: eure Meinung interessiert mich weniger bis gar nicht, ich interessiere mich lediglich für euren Bericht, was beinhaltet das Spiel, wie ist das Setting, wie ist die Grafik, so etwas...Insofern könnte ich vermutlich auch damit leben, wenn ihr eine Werbezeitschrift wäret, die mir aktuell neue Spiele vorstellt (bewirbt) und mich strukturiert und fix auf dem Laufenden hält. Mein Bild mach ich mir eh selber.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (2. Juni 2021)

xaan schrieb:


> Lass es mich präziser formulieren: sie trainiert keine 5 Tage die Woche 8 Stunden am Tag mit einem studierten Fitnesstrainer und einem Muskelaufbauplan und einem Ernährungsplan. Sie ist körperlich fit weil das durch ihren Lebensstil quasi nebenbei passiert. Das heißt aber auch, dass mehr Körperfett als ein bei einem modernen Leistungssportler nicht ausgeschlossen ist.
> 
> Körperliche Ertüchtigung alleine macht nicht alle Menschen automatisch dünn.


Man kann übrigens auch ohne Fitnesstrainer und einem Muskelaufbauplan ein entsprechenden Körper haben.  

Ernährungsplan ... gutes Thema !
Ich hatte die Welt nicht so verstanden das es dort eine Überflussgesellschaft ist, ganz im Gegenteil bis auf Jagd und einige Beeren, ständig mit den Maschinellen Raubtieren im Rücken.
Zumal der Standardmensch dort ja nicht einmal die Möglichkeiten zu derartigen Fähigkeiten hat, aber vielleicht gehört auch die Fähigkeit mehr Fettreserven anzulegen dazu, wer weiß ?


----------



## Gast1661893802 (2. Juni 2021)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Danke für deine Antwort.
> 
> Und ganz ehrlich: Das ist mir in dem Video gar nicht aufgefallen. Aber ist doch gut, wenn es auch mal mollige Charaktere in einem Spiel gibt, deswegen fand ich es z.B. gut, dass es die Kultiraner in wow gibt und die mal anders sind.
> 
> Und dann kommen wir zu einem anderen Punkt: Wer bestimmt eigentlich, was das Schönheitsideal ist? Weil jeder andere Ansichten hat. Ich mag z.B. mollige Frauen und kann mit den normalen Modelfrauen nichts anfangen, aber es gibt widerum Leute, die finden die ganz toll. Was ist dann das Schonheitsideal? Sowas gibt es eigentlich nicht.


Zu wow kann ich nichts sagen, da bin ich raus, aber das ist alleine wegen der Realitätsfremden Optik ohnehin raus.

Btw. Schönheitsideal !

Wer behauptet eigentlich das Aloy nicht meinem Ideal entspricht ?
Davon hab ich nichts gesprochen, ich sagte nur das die Lebensweise bei dem was man sieht äußerst unwahrscheinlich zu ihren Rundungen ist.
Ich wüßte jetzt kaum ein Naturvolk das dermaßene Wohlstandsrundungen hat. 




fud1974 schrieb:


> Also wenn ich hier jetzt DIVERSE Beiträge im Thread lese die noch analysieren ob Aloys BMI jetzt passt zu ihrem fiktiven Lebenswandel .. dann würde ich sagen:
> 
> Solche Artikel laufen offensichtlich.


Ich habe nur meine Meinung dazu geäußert die ja unbedingt jemand mit zumeist fragwürdigen Argumenten versucht zu wiederlegen. 
Eine grundsätzliche Diskussion zu derartigen Themen finde ich nicht uninteressant, eher schon die Äußerungen von anders Denkenden die der Meinung sind alles was von ihrer Meinung abweicht pauschal als falsch darzustellen.


----------



## xaan (2. Juni 2021)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Man kann übrigens auch ohne Fitnesstrainer und einem Muskelaufbauplan ein entsprechenden Körper haben.



Ja, kann man. Aber der Umkehrschluss ist nicht zwingend auch wahr. Will sagen: Ein bisschen fett ist nicht zwingend unlogisch, selbst bei viel körperlicher Ertüchtigung.

Jetzt können wir uns natürlich lange darüber streiten, ob die Gesellschaft im Überfluss lebt oder nicht. Ich entscheide mich davon auszugehen, dass Aloy zumindest keinen Hunger leidet. Sie ist fähig genug um für sich zu sorgen.



LesterPG schrieb:


> Ich wüßte jetzt kaum ein Naturvolk das dermaßene Wohlstandsrundungen hat.



Die Venus von Willendorf ist ca. 30.000 Jahre alt.








						Venus von Willendorf – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org


----------



## Gast1661893802 (2. Juni 2021)

xaan schrieb:


> Die Venus von Willendorf ist ca. 30.000 Jahre alt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh ja, stimmt, die ist ja für die detailgetreue Anatomie der damaligen Zeit bekannt.  
Zumal es im Häuptling/Oberhaupt/spirituelle Anführerberufsbild durchaus sehr wahrscheinlich mal einige sehr Kalorienverwöhnte gegeben hat, die aber mit dem gefüttert wurden was sich die Mehrheit vom Mund abgespart hat.

Wie auch die photorealistischen Höhlenbilder wo die Menschen größtenteils noch keine Arme hatten
und komisch geformte Tiere lebten.


----------



## xaan (2. Juni 2021)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Oh ja, stimmt, die ist ja für die detailgetreue Anatomie der damaligen Zeit bekannt.


Sie zeigt, dass den Menschen in der Altsteinzeit auch dicke Menschen kannten. Und wenn sie solche Extreme kannten, dann auch alle weniger extremen Formen dazwischen.

Ob die wirklich alle nur rumgesessen haben und sich füttern lassen haben können wir lange diskutieren. (letztendlich ist Aloy ja nun auch nicht so fett wie diese Statue). An der Stelle wäre es eventuell gut, wenn du den oberen Teil meines letzten Postings nicht völlig ignoriert hättest. Hast du aber leider. Oder soll ich dein Schweigen zu dem Punkt als Zustimmung deuten? Ach komm, ich mach genau das. Damit sind wir dann ja einer Meinung und können die Diskussion beenden. Bye.


----------



## MrFob (2. Juni 2021)

Also bei den ganzen Heilpflanzen, die sich Aloy in meinem HZD Playthrough beutelweise reingezogen hat wundert es mich nicht, dass sie ein bisschen zugelegt hat.  



... Carry on.


----------



## Fuwa (3. Juni 2021)

Versteh den ganzen Aufschrei jetzt nicht. Ja, dann hat sie jetzt ein wenig rundlicheres Gesicht. Der Rest von ihr sah eigentlich jetzt nicht anders aus als in Teil 1. Aber es gibt auch Sachen über die sich einige aufregen, als gäbe es nichts wichtigeres.

Aber ich muss auch immer lachen wenn ich sehe, die Community findet dies und das schlecht. Wer ist denn diese Community? Richtig, die gibt es nicht.
Meist beschweren sich eh nur irgendwelche Idioten und Trolle und die repräsentieren für mich nicht DIE Community. Aber klar die ganzen Youtuber müssen halt Videos generieren mit sinnlosem Schwachsinn und da kommt natürlich negatives immer gut an. 
Nur langsam muss ich sagen reicht es auch mal, macht schon gar keinen Spaß mehr sich irgendwas wo anzugucken. Ständig wird nur genörgelt. Haben mittlerweile alle Gamer so ein trauriges Leben oder was ist los?


----------



## MichaelG (3. Juni 2021)

Ich sehe das Problem auf beiden Seiten. Die Trolls werden durch speziell dafür ausgelegte Themen angefüttert. Und dann wundert man sich ? Natürlich muß man im Gegenzug die Trollzüge auch "einbremsen". Da geben sich beide Seiten nichts.

Aber meiner Meinung nach kann man schon bei einigen vorbeugen indem man diverse Themen bzw. die Art und Weise der Berichterstattung so gestaltet um hier nicht ideale Vorlagen für die Sorte zu bieten. Das fängt schon damit an, nicht irgendwelchen kleinen Twitter- oder wasweißichBeiträgen zu viel Gewicht und Bedeutung beizumessen und diese dann ohne Prüfung einfach zu übernehmen bzw. generell darauf einzugehen.

Wenn der Streamer sagt "Aloys Haarfarbe ist scheiße" ist mir das so etwas von Wumpe. Das ganze hat auch 0 Substanzgehalt. Das sind aber solche Art von sinnfreien Themen die hier auch diese Seite teils zumüllen.

Das ist auch ähnlich mit den Epic Spielegeschenken. Da kommt ein Beitrag "Heute ab 17 Uhr bringt Epic das neue Spielegeschenk xy. Dann könnt ihr es eurer Bibliothek hinzufügen. Bis dahin ist das andere Spiel noch verfügbar. Selber nachschauen und Datum erkennen ist wohl zu viel verlangt aber ok. Am Folgetag steht dann da. Nächste Woche kommt das Spiel XY heraus was man der Bibliothek hinzufügen kann. Mal davon abgesehen, daß man das schon sieht wenn man am Vorabend das Spiel holt. Und dann 7 Tage später kommt wieder Meldung 1. Man kann es echt auch übertreiben. Hier würde 1 Meldung langen. Aber ihr macht 2-3 Meldungen aus 1 News mit begrenztem Substanzgehalt. Das ist imho viel zu viel. Weniger ist bei so etwas oft mehr.

Oder News auf Basis eines Tweeds so nach dem Motto "Aus meinem Furz beim letzten Toilettengang habe ich herausgelesen, daß GTA 7 irgendwann im 21. Jahrhundert herauskommen wird." Euer unbekannter Analyst (sorry für die harten Worte aber es trifft ungefähr den Punkt).

Solche oder ähnlich gearteten Meldungen (zumindestens mit vergleichbarem Substanzgehalt) nehmen für meine Begriffe in den letzten Jahren auch hier viel zu sehr Überhand, weil jedem Typen der bei Twitter und Co. irgendeinen (sorry) Hirnfurz zu einem Releasetermin oder potentiellen Spieleinhalt eines irgendwann kommenden Titels (setzhieranderStelleeirgendeinentriggerndenTitelein) herausläßt viel zu viel Raum gegeben wird. Fehlt nur noch daß ihr eine News nach dem Motto schreiben würdet: "Laut Infos von Analysten XY wird das nächste BF und COD ein Shooter." Daß es kein Tamagotchi- oder Autorennspiel werden wird dürfte wohl jedem Gamer klar sein. 

Ihr veröffentlicht irgendwelche Beiträge oder Veröffentlichungen von anderen Quellen, größtenteisl egal wie substanziell die Infos sind. Und wenn es der ExExEx aus irgendeiner Firma ist bei der er aber schon ewig heraus ist und wo er vom Firmenablauf gar keine Infos mehr hat aber glaubt etwas zu einem Projekt sagen zu können oder zu müssen, daß er nicht mal ansatzweise mitbetreut hätte. Oder irgendein Streamer der halt bei Youtube, Twitch und Co. mal etwas Kohle mit anderem vorzocken verdient was auch immer.

Manchmal wäre eine Ignorierung der elegantere Weg und würde nachfolgende Probleme vermeiden. Oder braucht man mangels substantiellem Material zu viele Füllmassen ? Das ist dann aber im Gegenzug auch kein gutes Zeichen.

Jeder normal Denkende macht sich dazu seine eigenen Gedanken, wenn er die Originalbeiträge liest. Das dürfte in der Regel vollkommen reichen. Und wenn es einer halt mal nicht liest geht deshalb die Welt nicht unter. Es sind keine Meldungen von Substanz (selbst nicht wenn man das auf die Sparte Gaming eingrenzen würde) deren nicht Bekanntsein zu Problemen oder eingeschränkten Informationsgehalt führen würde.

Das ist wie die lapidare Ankündigung daß man in baldiger Zukunft etwas ankündigen wird. Das wirkt lächerlich und ist imho neben irgendwelchen fraglichen, inhaltlich aber sehr breit deutbaren, diffusen Leaks so ziemlich das substanzloseste was man von sich geben kann (etwas gehaltvoller bzw. anderes wäre wenn z.B. eine Firma sagt wir machen dann und dann eine Pressekonferenz (im Rahmen der E3, Gamescom wo auch immer oder halt auch außerhalb davon) zu kommenden Titeln. Das ist kurz, knackig und ok. Aber nicht "Es steht euch bald eine bedeutende Ankündigung bevor. Stay tuned" Sorry aber das ist lächerlich.

Entweder man hat etwas substanzielles zu sagen oder läßt es. Aber diese leeren Veröffentlichungen und teils auch Infos bringen keinem etwas. Und auch nicht irgendwelche geistigen Ergüsse von selbst ernannten Analysten, wenn diese nicht auf Fakten basieren und/oder so diffus sind daß auch die Großmutter 3 Straßen weiter weg das gleiche dazu sagen könnte ohne Details zu kennen.

Vielleicht wäre auch eine Reduzierung und Konzentration auf substanzielle Inhalte auch speziell für die PCGames besser. Dann gäbe es hier zwar weniger "News" dafür aber auch keine leeren Meldungen ohne Substanz, keinen sinnfreien Füllstoff, keine irgendwelchen sinnlosen geistigen Ergüsse mehr sondern qualitative und aussagekräftige Inhalte mit Substanz und basierend auf Fakten. Das würde wirklich gut tun. Und würde auch die Trollrate deutlich drücken.

Ich weiß ich hab das hier etwas flapsig formuliert aber vom Grundprinzip läuft es doch wirklich darauf hinaus.

Das Problem was ich momentan sehe ist ein starker Anstieg von solchen Pseudomeldungen oder Eingehen auf diese oder Erstellung von eigenen News teils abgewandelt aber im Prinzip 3, 4, 5 zum im Prinzip gleichen Inhalt während die News mit der wirklichen Substanz konstant bleiben. Was natürlich im Endeffekt immer mehr dazu führt, daß letztere aber wichtige News immer mehr durch die Flut an solchen zweifelhaften News oder News mit begrenztem Wert an den Rand gedrängt werden.

Ein Beispiel ist auch das prominente Push-Nachrichten aktivieren am unteren Bildschirmrand. Das mache ich bewußt nicht. Aber bei jedem! Seitenbesuch geht mir das auf die Nüsse. Wenn ich z.B. zocke möchte ich nicht von irgendwelchen Pseudo-News zugesch.... werden. Da will ich ungestört zocken und nicht wissen wer mit wem wo auf der Toilette gewesen ist oder welcher Analyst der Meinung ist daß das Spiel XY ein Reißer ist und Spiel AB Schrott wird.


----------



## ichthys (3. Juni 2021)

Es ist so, wie es MichaelG ausdrückt. Es gibt hier auf der PCGames-Seite sehr viele inhaltsleere Beiträge, welche gar nicht notwendig wären.
U. A. auch die "Diskussion" um Aloys Gesicht.
Ich finde es hübsch und habe mir da um irgendwelche Rundungen keine Gedanken gemacht. Ich sehe es da ganz pragmatisch - wenn es ihr wichtig wäre, so wäre es schmaler. Ist es nicht, also Haken drunter. (Oder böse ausgedrückt: Die Schöpfer wollten es so, egal, ob logisch oder nicht).
Ich würde jemanden, welcher sich über das Gesicht beschwert, nicht als Troll bezeichnen. Dieser hat ein Recht auf eine Meinung wie alle anderen auch. Wenn er es nicht schafft, dies in einem vernünftigen Tonfall herüberzubringen (kenne das Original nicht und ist mir auch nicht wichtig genug, um nachzuschauen), so beweist derjenige schlicht nur geistige Unreife. Diese muss in einer seriösen Zeitschrift wie die PCGames eigentlich nicht weiter diskutiert bzw. breitgetreten werden.
Ich verstehe, dass man als Zeitschrift auf "Clicks" angewiesen ist. Aber dann sorgt lieber durch hochwertige Artikel dafür, nicht durch Breittreten solcher "Ausrutscher".

Ich finde die Idee mit der "Klatschspalte" ganz gut. Eventuell unter der Rubrik "Was sonst noch so (unwichtiges) geschah...", alles zusammenfassen.


----------



## fud1974 (3. Juni 2021)

ichthys schrieb:


> Es ist so, wie es MichaelG ausdrückt. Es gibt hier auf der PCGames-Seite sehr viele inhaltsleere Beiträge, welche gar nicht notwendig wären.
> 
> (..)
> 
> ...



Das ist halt der Punkt der für mich auch noch keiner lösen konnte.. ganz offensichtlich laufen ja solche Artikel gut.

Ich bezweifle, dass man dauerhaft auf solche Artikel verzichten kann.. insofern finde ich das etwas schwammig, wenn man schreibt ".. wir müssen aufhören.." aber dann im Prinzip ja auch indirekt im weiteren Verlauf sagen muss ".. wir wissen aber auch nicht, wie.."

Dazu kommen noch die Zeiten, wo die Nachrichtenlage "dürre" ist, die hatten wir während Corona und jetzt vor einigen Wochen ja erst, man konnte förmlich merken wie die Seiten weltweit sich regelrecht Themen aus den Rippen geleiert haben, weil es gab nicht viel großes zu berichten (was sich gelohnt hätte wohlgemerkt vom Aufwand/Nutzen Verhältnis).

Was die "hochwertigen Artikel" angeht.. Na ja, auch das wurde schon anderweitig diskutiert.. Hochwertige Artikel sind aufwendig, und teuer. Die muss man sich leisten können. Je nach Thema auch mit ungewissen Ausgang (Clicks), denn den liebevoll gestalteten und recherchierten Artikel über eine Indie-Perle oder die Spieleszene in einem dritten Welt Land (hat es auf anderen Seiten alles schon mal gegeben) lesen dann doch zu wenige. Die "Leute" fordern das gerne immer, aber die "Masse" konsumiert es nicht unbedingt.

Daran ist schon die "alte" Polygon - Seite gescheitert vor der Umgestaltung, danach wurde sie auch mehr Mainstream.

Schnell generierte Aufreger Themen bringen mehr Clicks bei deutlich weniger Kosten.  Ist vielleicht nur eine kurzfristige Sache, aber wohl nicht von der Hand zu weisen.

Und schwupps, bist du wieder im Teufelskreis.


----------



## MichaelG (3. Juni 2021)

Aber selbst dann darf so etwas nicht überhand nehmen. In der Rubrik was sonst noch unwichtiges..... kann man mal hier und da was bringen. Wenn aber gefühlte 60 % der Titelseite von clickbait-Artikeln bestimmt wird dann frage ich mich echt, welchen Qualitätsstandard PCGames hier anstrebt. 

Auch wenn man auf Klicks durch Werbung angewiesen ist wäre mir eine Authentizität und Seriosität wichtiger. Damit zieht man auch Kunden an. Zumindestens die Kunden mit gesetztem Gesamtbild. Auf die Hater, Basher etc. kann man verzichten. Die vergiften die Community (teilweise sogar drastisch). Nur weil eine Spielergruppe A) der Meinung ist daß ein Spiel gut ist wird diese angegriffen (umgekehrt natürlich genauso). Egal jetzt einmal wie sich diese Gruppen prozentual zusammensetzen.

Schlimm wird es auch dann, wenn man sich an Banalitäten aufhängt und Mini-Details ausbreit nur um ein Spiel komplett zu verreißen. Bestes Beispiel hier war ME: A. 

Klar ME:A war nicht perfekt, es war auch nicht so gut wie erhofft oder wie durch den (aber auch ebenfalls zuvor geschaffenen Hype) aufgebaut. Aber wenn man sich wegen Microsekunden aus einer Videosequenz so aufregt und das Spiel daraufhin in jede Microsekunde seziert und nicht in der Lage ist hier ein Spiel fair zu werten (es ist keine 10/10 aber auch keine 2/10). Und wenn ein Spiel beim Spieler a) funktioniert oder bei einem Spieler b) nicht startet oder permanent abstürzt wird er von der Gegenseite als Lügner hingestellt, der entweder eine rosarote Brille aufhat oder das Gegenteil. Und wer aus diesen Gründen ein Spiel verreißt finde ich das auch nicht richtig. Bei den zig Tausend potentiell möglichen Hard-/Softwarekombinationen kann es durchaus sein, daß ein Spiel auf dem System trotz Erfüllung der HW-Vorraussetzungen auf dem Papier einfach nicht laufen will. Deswegen ist ein Spiel nicht Schrott. Es ist im Einzelfall für den Betroffenen ärgerlich (keine Frage) aber "mehr" eben auch nicht.

Oder wenn jemand der die HW-Vorraussetzungen gerade mal eben erfüllt sich über die Performance mokiert. Das sind so die klassischen Dinge wo ich mir an den Kopf fasse. Fehlt nur noch daß derjenige dann noch 4K nutzen will.

Auch die Fanboy-/Haterlager verschiedener Titel sind nervig. Klar ich mag z.B. Warthunder lieber als die World of.... Reihe. Aber deswegen fange ich bei der Konkurrenz nicht mit dem Bashing an.

Aber das ist leider auch das Problem, daß hier auch oft unreife Kiddies mit begrenzt haltbarem Nervensystem aber aggressivem Grundpotential (um es mal plakativ zu formulieren) aktiv sind.

Mich nerven auch die Formulierungen und Schreibweisen in einigen der Artikel mit immer wieder der gleichen Grundtenor wie "PS5 wieder erhältlich. Ihr müßt schnell sein". Das ist doch eigentlich glasklar. Es würde doch in der aktuellen Situation vollkommen ausreichen zu sagen: "Die Grafikkarte Typ XY oder die PS5 gibt es ab dem Datum X wieder bei den Shops xyz". Das langt und jeder muß sehen wie die Lage aussieht wenn er rein geht. Ob nun zusammenbrechende Server oder Ausverkauf der neuen Lieferung in wenigen Sekunden.

Wenn die Ware dann weg ist merkt man das schon selbst. Erst wenn sich an der Grundsituation wirklich etwas deutlich ändern, sprich merklich bessern sollte (sprich bessere und einfachere/längere Verfügbarkeit aufgrund langsamer Marksättigung, vernünftigere Marktpreise) kann man das dann schreiben. 

Aber aktuell weiß doch nun langsam wirklich jeder der sich im Gamingsektor bewegt, daß (egal welche aktuelle Grafikkarte oder welche der PS5-Versionen oder welche der neuen XBOX-Modelle es betrifft) die Verfügbarkeit und Shopverweildauer extrem gering ausfallen. Der Hardwaremarkt ist aktuell extrem angespannt.

Und Artikel wie Alternativen zu neuen Grafikkarten sind auch wenig aussagefähig, weil die älteren Modelle nicht mehr in Produktion sind und der Gebrauchtmarkt a) entsprechend riskant ist (Zustand, fragliche Art und Weise der Vornutzung) und b) bei relativ performanten Modellen die Verfügbarkeit und/oder die Preislage in Relation genauso angespannt ist wie bei den neuen Modellen bei den Scalper-Angeboten.


----------



## MichaelG (3. Juni 2021)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Das ist halt der Punkt der für mich auch noch keiner lösen konnte.. ganz offensichtlich laufen ja solche Artikel gut.
> 
> Ich bezweifle, dass man dauerhaft auf solche Artikel verzichten kann.. insofern finde ich das etwas schwammig, wenn man schreibt ".. wir müssen aufhören.." aber dann im Prinzip ja auch indirekt im weiteren Verlauf sagen muss ".. wir wissen aber auch nicht, wie.."
> 
> ...



Aber es zeugt halt auch vom Journalismus und dessen Qualität wenn man sich auf den Teufelskreis einläßt.

Vielleicht wäre eine (preislich reduzierte) Mitgliedschaft für die Nutzer der Seite die Lösung. Sprich wer sich hierfür interessiert zahlt als Beispiel 12 EUR im Jahr, wer fördern will kann mehr bezahlen. Vielleicht kann man auch über Sponsoring reden, daß man versuchen könnte, durch kleine Goodies Leser zu ködern.

Der bekommt dafür aber eine fundierte Basis, keine massive Clickbait-Flut. Ich denke daß das Aufbauen der Clickbaits ein falscher Weg ist. Er führt vielleicht am Anfang zu ein paar Einnahmen mehr schadet aber letztendlich dem Rennomeé und ob sich dann die Seite langfristig mit so etwas hält ? Ich weiß es ehrlich gesagt nicht.

Wenn Clickbait der neue Qualitätsanspruch der Menschen ist ist es echt traurig bestellt.


----------



## ichthys (3. Juni 2021)

Es ist, halt so wie immer, keine einfache Lösung vorhanden.
Natürlich muss die PC Games leben und daher schauen, wie sie anziehend wirkt, Interesse weckt. Ich sehe hierbei nur die Herausforderung, dass mit dieser Art Artikel im Stile von "Ihr werdet nicht glauben...", "Beeilt euch, neue Exemplare der PSX in Sichtweite" sich selbst in eine Ausrichtung begibt, welche, nun ja, nicht unbedingt attraktiv auf mich wirkt. 
Ich fürchte, auf Dauer wird diese Art "Journalismus" eher schaden.
Da finde ich Lukasens Artikel/Meinungen wesentlich interessanter und lese diese gerne. Selbst wenn ich nicht zustimme, so beschäftige ich mich schon damit. Ziel erreicht. 😀
Vielleicht geht es nur wenigen so wie mir, aber ich hätte noch nicht mal in meiner Kiosk-Käufer-Zeit (Anfang der 2000er) diese sogenannten Click-Baits interessant gefunden. 
Wie gesagt, ich halte dies für eher schädlich. Macht lieber einmal die Woche einen Kommentar zum Unfug der aktuellen Woche. Das fände ich interessanter.


----------



## MichaelG (3. Juni 2021)

Aktuelles Beispiel:

https://forum.pcgames.de/threads/ho...n-diesem-jahr-noch-nicht-ganz-sicher.9404252/

Was soll das ? Entweder man hat einen fixen Releasetermin oder einen ungefähren Zeitraum. Aber was soll diese schwammige Äußerung ? Noch dazu von einem fast Außenstehenden (außer daß der Pfiffi von Sony kommt; nur nicht vom Entwickler selbst). Das Spiel kommt wenn es herauskommt. Punkt. Mehr kann man bis auf den geplanten Termin nicht sagen. Ohne substanzielle und grundlegende Infos zu Veränderungen die sich unmittel- oder mittelbar auf den Releasetermin und eine damit notwendige Verschiebung auswirken macht so eine Meldung keinen Sinn.

Früher hatte die Aussage gelangt, daß ein Spiel geplant ist zum Zeitpunkt X herauszubringen. Was soll dann jetzt so eine Äußerung vom Sony-Manager (der gar nicht im Entwicklerteam drin steckt) der aber hier sinnfrei seine eigene Meinung zum Release und einer potentiell möglichen Verzögerung äußert ohne mit dieser Aussage aber einen substanziellen Mehrwert zu bieten ? So nach dem Motto der Release dann und dann wurde fest geplant, wir tun alles dafür, diesen einzuhalten, wissen aber nicht ob diese Anstrengungen ausreichen und wir eventuell doch verschieben müssen ?  Super. Da weiß man jetzt genauso soviel wie vorher.

Jeder Gamer der sich auch nur ansatzweise auf dem Markt bewegt weiß, daß die Releasetermine auch wenn diese vorab teils tag-, zumindestens aber Quartals- oder halbjahresgenau angegeben worden sind nicht immer eingehalten werden können (meistens sogar nicht; Verschiebungen sind häufig die Regel). Teils wird auch bewußt nochmal verschoben, um zum Release anderen, größeren Konkurrenzprodukten aus dem Weg zu gehen um am Markt einen günstigeren Zeitpunkt zu bekommen, wo man hier mehr Luft für sich hat. 

Oft kommt es bis zum ursprünglich geplanten Releasetermin (mindestens zu 1, manchmal auch zu mehreren) Verschiebung/en bis zur tatsächlichen Veröffentlichung aufgrund ungeplant auftretender Komplikationen o.ä., teils auch zur Einstellung eines Titels oder aufgrund des X-ten Neustarts der Entwicklung sogar zu einer Verschiebung auf unbekannte Zeit (hier z.B. Skull & Bones oder auch dem Remake von Prince of Persia Sands of Time). 

Solange ein Spiel noch nicht im Zustand Goldmaster auf dem Weg zum Presswerk ist (selbst das ist keine Garantie für die Einhaltung eines Releasefensters) oder alternativ für den digitalen Release fertig ist kann sich immer noch was verzögern.

Es gab sogar mal Situationen da wurde das Goldmaster was auf dem Weg zum Preßwerk gewesen ist zurückgerufen. Das kann alles geschehen. Erst wenn der Titel im Laden zum Kauf liegt oder der Download gestartet werden kann ist das Spiel draußen.

In der Regel steht man zum Releasetermin Ende 2021 und man sieht was wird. Wenn man den geplanten Termin (aus welchen Gründen auch immer) nicht mehr halten kann, kommt dann die offizielle Meldung vom Entwicklerteam und nicht von irgendeinem Hansel aus der 2. Reihe "Sorry wir müssen den Release auf (Datum oder Zeitfenster einsetzen) verschieben." Das ist die normale Vorgehensweise. Aber die Meldung da oben ? Wir haben geplant, wollen einhalten, können es aber nicht garantieren ? Was soll diese Aussage ? Was soll mir diese Äußerung als Kunde sagen ? Daß ich nicht 100%ig mit dem Spiel als Weihnachtsgeschenk planen kann oder wie ? Das habe ich auch ohne dessen geistigen Erguß bereits vorab gewußt. Denn solange ein Spiel nicht wirklich releast wurde (sprich es irgendwo im Regal zum kaufen herumliegt oder in einem Shop sofort verfügbar ist) ist es nicht sicher, daß es zum geplanten Zeitpunkt auch herauskommt. Das weiß jeder Gamer der mehr als 1 Monat auf dem Gebiet aktiv ist.

Die oben getroffene Aussage kann im Prinzip zu jedem anderen, x-beliebigen Spiel was sich aktuell in der Entwicklung befindet und schon einen vorab festgelegtem Releasetermin/-zeitraum besitzt getroffen werden. Alle Entwickler werden versuchen, ihre gesetzten Deadlines einzuhalten, damit ihr Produkt zum geplanten Release verfügbar ist. Z.B. auch STALKER 2 was angeblich auch dieses Jahr noch herauskommen soll. Aber hier rechne ich z.B. (eher sogar nahezu sicher) mit einer Meldung über eine Releaseverschiebung auf z.B. 2022. Kann mich da aber auch täuschen, aber das würde mich dann schon eher wundern als eine Verschiebung.

Ob die vorgenommenen Anstrengungen die man aufwendet um einen Termin einzuhalten am Ende ausreichen oder ob die Zeit und/oder der investierte Aufwand dazu nicht ausreichen werden, wird man am Ende sehen. Spätestens Ende des Jahres wissen wir Bescheid. Aber die obige Aussage ist für meine Begriffe maximal nichtssagend und absoluter Blödsinn weil selbsterklärend. Dazu brauche ich den Pfiffi nicht.

Oder ist das eine neue Art von Marketing-Gewäsch um einen Titel weiter in den Schlagzeilen zu halten ? Eine solche "Werbung" wäre aber ebenso armselig wie die Äußerung selbst.


----------



## Falconer75 (3. Juni 2021)

@Fuwa Jetzt verallgemeinerst du aber auch. Nicht alle Gamer haben ein trauriges Leben. Du sagst es ja richtig, es gibt nicht DIE Community, also gibt es auch nicht DIE Gamer. Games sind zwischenzeitlich so dermaßen zum Leitmedium für viele Menschen geworden, dass ein Querschnitt der Gesellschaft mitmischt. Häufig dominiert von vergleichsweise jungen, wenig ausgereiften Leuten, die ihre Meinung für den Nabel der Welt halten. Und sie auch so vertreten. Schön geschütz von der Anonymität des Netzes.


----------



## fud1974 (3. Juni 2021)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Vielleicht wäre eine (preislich reduzierte) Mitgliedschaft für die Nutzer der Seite die Lösung. Sprich wer sich hierfür interessiert zahlt als Beispiel 12 EUR im Jahr, wer fördern will kann mehr bezahlen. Vielleicht kann man auch über Sponsoring reden, daß man versuchen könnte, durch kleine Goodies Leser zu ködern.
> 
> Der bekommt dafür aber eine fundierte Basis, keine massive Clickbait-Flut. Ich denke daß das Aufbauen der Clickbaits ein falscher Weg ist. Er führt vielleicht am Anfang zu ein paar Einnahmen mehr schadet aber letztendlich dem Rennomeé und ob sich dann die Seite langfristig mit so etwas hält ? Ich weiß es ehrlich gesagt nicht.
> 
> Wenn Clickbait der neue Qualitätsanspruch der Menschen ist ist es echt traurig bestellt.



Ich glaube die "Lösung" gibt es schon und nennt sich halt.. Abo. Egal ob online oder halt in Heftform.

Für 12 Euro im Jahr machste nix... das ist ja nicht mal ein Trinkgeld. Da lohnst sich nicht was von Substanz zu machen.


----------



## MichaelG (3. Juni 2021)

12 EUR pro Person ? Da kommt schon was dabei herum.  Ich meinte jetzt aber nicht freiwillig sondern direkt fix. Wieviele registrierte Mitglieder gibt es bei PCGames und PCGames Hardware insgesamt ? Und dazu eventuell Deals mit Hardwareproduzenten/Spieleentwicklern für Spenden und Werbung/Aktionen ? Ich sähe da schon durchaus merkliche Einnahmen.


----------



## fud1974 (3. Juni 2021)

MichaelG schrieb:


> 12 EUR pro Person ? Da kommt schon was dabei herum.  Ich meinte jetzt aber nicht freiwillig sondern direkt fix. Wieviele registrierte Mitglieder gibt es bei PCGames und PCGames Hardware insgesamt ? Und dazu eventuell Deals mit Hardwareproduzenten/Spieleentwicklern für Spenden und Werbung/Aktionen ? Ich sähe da schon durchaus merkliche Einnahmen.



Also das soll die Redaktion beantworten.. und als freiwillig habe ich das auch nicht eingestuft. Aber 12 Euro PRO JAHR.. nun gut, sollen die Verantwortlichen sagen ob das was reißt. Ich hätte es eher nicht vermutet. Dafür lässt du doch keine Artikel weg oder schaltest die Werbung ab.


----------



## ichthys (3. Juni 2021)

Ich denke eher, dass man realistisch mit 5 €/Kopf und Nase im Monat rechnen sollte.


----------



## fud1974 (3. Juni 2021)

ichthys schrieb:


> Ich denke eher, dass man realistisch mit 5 €/Kopf und Nase rechnen sollte.



Für welchen Zeitraum?


----------



## ichthys (3. Juni 2021)

ah ja, pro Monat


----------



## Gast1661893802 (3. Juni 2021)

xaan schrieb:


> An der Stelle wäre es eventuell gut, wenn du den oberen Teil meines letzten Postings nicht völlig ignoriert hättest. Hast du aber leider. Oder soll ich dein Schweigen zu dem Punkt als Zustimmung deuten? Ach komm, ich mach genau das. Damit sind wir dann ja einer Meinung und können die Diskussion beenden. Bye.


Nicht zwangläufig unlogisch, aber in ihrer gesellschaftlichen Position sehr unwahrscheinlich.
Sie leidet vermutlich keinen Hunger, weil sie wohl selbst für sich sorgen kann und muß, was den durchtrainierteren Körperbau umso mehr unterstreichen würde. (ein Henne Ei Ding)

Du mußt nicht gleich trotzig werden und dich herausnehmen nur weil deine Argumentation auf tönernen Füssen steht.
Ich dachte das die "üppiger gebaut weil sie sich selbst prima versorgen kann" -"könnte doch sein" These ist nicht wert da besonders drauf einzugehen, aber bitte ... voila !


----------



## Gast1661893802 (3. Juni 2021)

Fuwa schrieb:


> Versteh den ganzen Aufschrei jetzt nicht. Ja, dann hat sie jetzt ein wenig rundlicheres Gesicht. Der Rest von ihr sah eigentlich jetzt nicht anders aus als in Teil 1. Aber es gibt auch Sachen über die sich einige aufregen, als gäbe es nichts wichtigeres.
> 
> Aber ich muss auch immer lachen wenn ich sehe, die Community findet dies und das schlecht. Wer ist denn diese Community? Richtig, die gibt es nicht.
> Meist beschweren sich eh nur irgendwelche Idioten und Trolle und die repräsentieren für mich nicht DIE Community. Aber klar die ganzen Youtuber müssen halt Videos generieren mit sinnlosem Schwachsinn und da kommt natürlich negatives immer gut an.
> Nur langsam muss ich sagen reicht es auch mal, macht schon gar keinen Spaß mehr sich irgendwas wo anzugucken. Ständig wird nur genörgelt. Haben mittlerweile alle Gamer so ein trauriges Leben oder was ist los?


Du mußt nicht alles heisser kochen als es ist !
Ich wollte damit aufzeigen das die Diskussion über ihre "Fettpolsterchen" durchaus argumentativ vertretbar ist im Gegensatz zu dem wie es gerne abgetan wird.

Man kann über derartige Dinge diskutieren, im sachlichen Rahmen verständlich.
Die "alles ist schön so wie es ist" Meinung kann man haben, muß es aber nicht, bitte doch einfach auch mal sachliche Kritik zulassen, ich rede nicht von "Aloy ist fett und das ist Scheiße" Posts.


----------



## fud1974 (3. Juni 2021)

ichthys schrieb:


> ah ja, pro Monat


Pro Monat dann schon eher..  

Na ja, da sind wir dann halt bei verschiedenen Abo Modellen.

"Werbefrei" gibt es ja schon..









						Das PC-Games-Werbefrei-Abo: Werbefrei surfen - was ihr wissen müsst
					

Ihr wollt die Arbeit der Redaktion unterstützen oder habt keine Lust auf Werbung? Schließt jetzt ein Werbefrei-Abo für PC Games ab! Hier gibt's alle Infos.




					www.pcgames.de
				




Was wäre dann das nächste? "Keine Clickbait Artikel mehr"  Wie macht man das fest? Und was ist stattdessen dann hinter der - ja dann definitiv vorhandenen - Paywall?

Die man NICHT so machen wollte will ich ja mal in Erinnerung rufen, das war meines Wissens mal Beschluss (?) Weil das ja das Unterscheidungsmerkmal war zur gewissen Konkurrenz wo jetzt schon ca. 80 Prozent hinter der Paywall sind...

Da reden wir dann schon wieder von einer Neuausrichtung der Seite.. da wird es schon fundamentaler und wir verlassen eigentlich das Grundthema dieses Threads.


----------



## ichthys (3. Juni 2021)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Du mußt nicht alles heisser kochen als es ist !
> Ich wollte damit aufzeigen das die Diskussion über ihre "Fettpolsterchen" durchaus argumentativ vertretbar ist im Gegensatz zu dem wie es gerne abgetan wird.
> 
> Man kann über derartige Dinge diskutieren, im sachlichen Rahmen verständlich.
> Die "alles ist schön so wie es ist" Meinung kann man haben, muß es aber nicht, bitte doch einfach auch mal sachliche Kritik zulassen, ich rede nicht von "Aloy ist fett und das ist Scheiße" Posts.


"Jiautsch!" Finger verbrannt... 😀
Mit Sicherheit kann man darüber diskutieren, halte ich auch für völlig legitim und spannend. Man, wir reden von einem Freizeitvergnügen und über ein Spiel, welches mir persönlich viel Spaß gemacht hat. Da kann man auch gerne mal darüber quatschen, ob sie nun Fettpölsterchen haben sollte oder nicht. 
Problematisch wird es, wenn man versucht, die persönliche Meinung  anderen überzubügeln und/oder ein handfester, sinnloser Streit daraus entsteht.

Persönliche Erfahrung: Ich treibe im Prinzip jeden Tag 45-60 Minuten Sport (Krafttraining, Ausdauer, Kinderbespaßung) und hab, seit ich damit angefangen habe, was mittlerweile 1,5 Jahre schon her sein dürfte, ordentlich an Kraft und Muskeln zugelegt. Und dennoch sehe ich optisch nicht sportlicher aus.
Abgeleitete These daraus: Aloy hat ihre sportlichen Aktivitäten etwas geändert. Im ersten Teil läuft sie am Anfang mehr als am Ende (reiten). Das Reiten verbrennt insgesamt weniger Kalorien als durchgängiges Laufen im Vergleich.
Sie isst aber genauso viel wie vorher - ergo: Kalorienüberschuss und dieser führt zu einem rundlicheren Gesicht.
q. e. d.

Alle zufrieden?


----------



## ichthys (3. Juni 2021)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Was wäre dann das nächste? "Keine Clickbait Artikel mehr"  Wie macht man das fest? Und was ist stattdessen dann hinter der - ja dann definitiv vorhandenen - Paywall?


Man könnte ja eine Art Kombi-Abo einführen

Individualisierbarer Avatar im Forum: 0,50 €/Monat
Werbefreiheit: 1 €/Monat
kein Click-Bait: 2 €/Monat
gute Artikel: 3 € /Monat
Kaffee-Abo: 4 €/Monat
PC Games-Druck-Artikel: 5 €/Monat
Das alles entweder einzeln oder im Kombipaket für 20 €/Monat.

Ist aber irgendwie überhaupt nicht mehr das ursprüngliche Thema...


----------



## Gast1661893802 (3. Juni 2021)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Das ist halt der Punkt der für mich auch noch keiner lösen konnte.. ganz offensichtlich laufen ja solche Artikel gut.


Die Sache hat natürlich immer eine zweiseitige Klinge.

Mal angenommen, man würde sich dazu entschließen das Aussehen von Aloy anzupassen, als Resultat auf einer großen Diskussion auf einer großen Platform.
Da würden sich vermutlich diverse Nichtnutzer dieser Platform wundern, warum und wieso diese Seite nie darüber berichtet hat.

Schon haben wir vermutlich einige auf dem Plan die sich sicherlich darüber beschweren würden. 

Ich könnte mir vorstellen das eine Kennzeichnungs"tag" a la "Gerücht: <Titel>" diese News wesendlich klarer abgrenzen würde und ein nicht künstlich angeheizter Titel dann durchaus vertretbar wäre.
Im Idealfall in der Benutzereinstellung konfigurierbar wo man gewisse Tags blacklisten kann.

Wer das nicht mag, wird davon einfach nicht behelligt.
Wenn man dann sogar "Platform only" News speziell zu seinen konfigurierten Geräten bekommt, das wäre der Himmel für einige. 
Wenn nichts selektiertes da ist, dann ist halt gut, keine Belastung mit Dingen die man nicht braucht. 

Edith:
Oh, ähnliches Konzept wie das was Ichthys zwischendurch gepostet hat.
Ich finde das schon sehr gut zum Thema passend. 

Die größte "Pest" finde ich übrigens aus einem Interview 20 News zu generieren.


----------



## Shakj (13. Juli 2021)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Denn.. KÖNNT ihr überhaupt was ändern? Mein Stand war immer, ihr seid - gerade in der jetzigen schwierigen Zeit - auf so jeden Klick angewiesen, oder?


Nun, zwischen der Debatte um Aloy und jetzt habe ich ein Digitalabo abgeschlossen. Das hilft schon enorm.


----------



## fud1974 (13. Juli 2021)

Hmm.. wenn wir das schon wieder nach oben holen.

Trollthemen...

Ich weiß ja nicht. 

Siehe Anhang.

Das ist doch schon ein Thema das.. ähh.. zum Trollen auffordert, oder?


----------



## Enisra (13. Juli 2021)

Es gibt Trollen und es gibt "Toxischer, Frauenfeindlicher Rassist sein und nur Jammern können" Trollen


----------



## Shadow_Man (14. Juli 2021)

*kann gelöscht werden*


----------

